# Buck Mountain Parasite Dust?



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has ever used or knows someone who used this product?
It is a natural dust that you brush on to your pet that supposedly deals with fleas, ticks, mites etc.
Just looking for some input into if it works or not.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Does it have diatomaceous earth as the main ingredient? I've heard positive things about that but have never used it. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah the ingredients are: Organic neem Organic yarrow and Diatom Flour (which I believe is diatomaceous earth although maybe it isn't the same thing)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmmm..... well if I had a flea infestation, I'd just use a topical drop from the vet and get rid of them. But if you want to go a totally natural route, then that powder would probably work fine. I've heard "miracle" stories about people using the d.earth and getting super results from it. However, it kills each and every bug so be careful if you scatter it outside. It will kill all insects it touches.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Well my hope is to never have an infestation hahaha. It was more a question in terms of a monthly "preventative." Probably more so for Halpert since he is the one who comes to the park/dog run etc etc. The chis are too good for other dogs :roll: 
But I dunno. I just don't want to be pumping more chemicals in them than necessary, but at the same time the last thing I need is to bring home any fleas or things. So if it was effective why not use it every so often. But if its not I don't want to waste my money.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

There are hazards with using dusts. Mostly from breathing it in. I am very conservative about chemicals... but, I do use Frontline Plus. Generally, I only apply it every 90 days and we have not had any issues. I read once that it was effective for 3 months with fleas and only one month for ticks.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

yes, be very careful with the powder and use a mask while applying it. It has microscopic razor like edges in it that can slice through respiratory tracts, so that has kind of scared me away from using it. I don't know how I feel about sprinkling on a dog and having them sniff at it, etc. I'd probably stick with the topical flea drops from the vet and use very conservatively.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

If it can slice a resp tract lining why would they sell it?! Urg. 
I figured (stupidly) that it must be too microscopic to have issue with larger animals because why in the world would it be used if that wasn't the case?

Blah. I'd just really rather not have to use meds... oh well.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Rawfeeding helps control fleas too, remember. We only dose flea meds (and even then, buy 1 adult cat tube and dose all 6 of our critters with ONE tube) if we're bringing the dogs to the beach (sand fleas, yuk) - or a newbie is entering the house.

DEarth is good for outdoors around your property to keep fleas/ticks away (we use it around the house and property line). There are risks, on the pet, but it's not SUPER dusty so as long as you're careful it should be fine.

The only real risk is - is it HUMAN grade? If not, do not use it. Ever. Around pets.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I know raw feeding helps with fleas. Jut another benefit! Honestly I haven't even had Phoebe or Schroeder on F/T meds since they've been with me, even before they were on raw. And they never got anything. Well thats not true because Schroeder came with revolution so I did give him a dose or 2 of that but aside from that! haha

It's because of my new guy (Great Dane) that I feel it more necessary to have something. He goes to the dog park almost daily, and while it is great he gets to run around with other dogs I also know I can't 100% trust how people care for their pets and I've got to be preventative in his care. I would really rather not give meds, but I also don't want to be bringing fleas into the house with all the other animals and people who will complain etc etc.
Also he isn't on raw yet. I've gotta get resources around for cheaper feeding! It's just hard when I don't have a car so I'd have to get a family member to help me out etc etc. Anyway that's another story haha.

I believe that it is human grade but I'll have to double check.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sure what you got is human grade. The D. earth comes in two forms - human grade and pool grade. Just don't ever use the pool one. (I'm sure you wouldn't, but just a caution.) 

I'd probably feel the same way you do and if I had a big 'ol Dane like you do that goes to the dog park, I'd probably want to avoid bringing those bugs home too! I think the powder you got would be fine to use.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

You should be pretty safe if you just dose his legs/under belly.. that way he won't get it in his nose either.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

According to the directions your supposed to dust along the back (not on head or belly or legs) and then brush it in against the hair so it reaches the skin and sits there.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I wonder why not his legs, etc? Wouldn't that make more sense? The bugs come into contact and die...

Or maybe it's because of the wet factor.. legs are more likely to get wet and it doesn't work once moistened. Hm.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I have no idea! Thats a good question. The head I can understand so it doesn't get in eyes mouth nose ears, but I'm not sure about the rest of it....
Maybe I will just not give him anything and hope he doesn't get anything. Mmmm I dunno. It's getting to be winter anyway....


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

DE is not a monthly treatment. Only use it when you find critters on your pet. Also its not as harmful as some people think it is. You can actually eat this stuff (of course you have to buy the Human Grade not the Pool kind). Most people sprinkle it on their dog's coat and brush it through. You can also use it on your carpet if you have fleas in your house. Simply sprinkle it on the carpet, let it sit for a bit and vaccum it right up. It's much better than stink bomb your house. Also feeding it to your dog can help eliminate internal parasites.


----------

